# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Stresi tek femijët

## J@mes

*STRESI TEK FEMIJET*
Femijet jane viktima te stresit si edhe te rriturit, por ai kalon si i padukshem. Ne ditet tona ritmi i jetes eshte me i shpejte dhe ndryshimet ndodhin ne menyre me te shpeshte dhe me te shpejtuar. Ka faktore te shumte qe shtojne stresin ne jeten e femijerise. David Elkind autor i librit the hurried child mbeshtet idene se stresi eshte i qenesishem ne jete. Ai shton se nje nga faktoret me te rendesishem te stresit tek femijet eshte nxitimi per tu pergatitur, per te shkuar nga nje vend tek tjetri, per te arritur suksese, per tu rritur. Shqetesimet qe shfaqen ne gjirin e familjes ne raste vdekje, divorci, probleme shendeti, tensioni dhe zenka sjellin frike, ankth, stermundim afektiv dhe kontribuojne ne stresin kronik. 
Sipas Harold Minden - prof psik, dhe specialist ne fushen e stresit, stresi mund te demtoje ne mireqenien fizike, afektive, sociale, intelektuale dhe ne rendimentin shkollor te femijerise. Ai mund te influencoje ne motivim, vemendje, perceptim, memorje dhe ne procesin e te mesuarit. Cdo femije reagon ndaj stresit me menyren e vet. Si te rriturit ai zoteron kapacitete te ndryshme per te zbutur fenomenin. Pervec kesaj ajo qe eshte burim stresi per nje femije mund te mos jete per nje tjeter. 

Disa nga simptomat e stresit tek nje femije:

*1.* Dhimbje ne qafe, dhimbje koke, barku qe perseriten.
*2.* Irritim, trishtim, panik, inat i rritur.
*3.* Qetesi e pazakonte
*4.* Veshtiresi per te fjetur ose per tu relaksuar
*5.* Letargji, endrra, mospjesemarrje ne aktivitete
*6.* Energji ose nervozitet i madh
*7.* Kthim ne sjellje me pak te maturuara. Zakone nervoze: kafshimi i thonjve, perdredhje e flokeve, thithja e gishtit te madh ose nxjerrja e psheretimave te renda.
*8.* Reaksione mendjeholle, te gjetura si: nje shikim i hidhur ose pamje e ngrysyr.
*9.* Veshtiresi per tu kuptuar me shoket

----------


## Qendi

*Stresi emocional,shkaktar i belbëzimit tek fëmijët!!!!* 


Një raport i kohëve të fundit tregon se fëmijëve që e kanë më të vështirë të përballojnë stresin emocional, shpesh u mbahet goja. Ndërsa shkencëtarët thonë se 50 deri në 80 për qind të këtyre fëmijëve e kalojnë këtë fazë deri në moshën pesë vjeç, nuk ka ndonjë kurë për belbëzimin nëse vazhdon përtej kësaj moshe. 

Nuk ka shërim për mbajtjen e gojës dhe askush nuk e di nga se shkaktohet, megjithëse besohet se trashëgimia dhe tani temperamenti luajnë një rol. Fondacioni ndërkombëtar për belbëzimin vlerëson se deri në 60 milionë vetë në gjithë botën e kanë këtë problem. 

Paaftësia për të komunkuar siç duhet sjell dëshpërim dhe zemërim dhe ndonjëherë edhe tërheqje, thotë profesor Edward Conture i Universitetit Vanderbilt në Nashville të Tenesisë: “Nuk mund të komunikosh kur të duash, apo atë që do të thuash dhe si të duash. Dhe gjithkush mund ta kuptojë sesa pa shpresë të bën të ndihesh një gjë e tillë”. 

Doktor Conture ndoqi 111 fëmijë nga mosha dy në 5 vjeç. Është grupmosha kur bëhet më e qartë që dikujt i mbahet goja. Megjithëse studimi është bërë në Shtetet e Bashkuara, fëmijët ndjekin të njëjtën rutinë loje, mësimi dhe përpjekjesh në gjithë botën. Djemtë janë 3 herë më shumë të prirur sesa vajzat që të belbëzojnë. 

Megjithëse ka një lidhje gjenetike familjare, doktor Conture arriti gjithashtu në përfundimin se shumë nga këta fëmijë bëhen më shumë emocionalë gjatë këmbimeve të një situate normale loje. Në përgjithësi iu desh më shumë kohë që të qetësoheshin pasi ishin nervozuar. Reagimet emocionale shkaktonin pastaj belbëzimin. 

Doktor Conture thotë se prindërit dhe mësuesit mund të ndihmojnë duke krijuar një ambjent më qetësues, që i jep fëmijës kohë të mjaftueshme për t'u shprehur. Ata duhet gjithashtu të mos kritikojnë apo të zëmërohen kur fëmija nuk i nxjerr dot fjalët dhe të kërkojnë ndihmën e një terapisti të të folurit që të punojë me fëmijën. Me këto masa ka shpresa që fëmija ta kalojë këtë problem.

----------


## Qendi

*Stresi, shkaktari kryesor i çrregullimeve neurologjike* 

Graviteti i stresit dhe rrjedhimisht shkalla e veprimit të tij mbi organizmin varet nga rëndësia, zgjatja, shpeshtësia, shumëllojshmëria, shkalla e ndërlikimit të kërkesave që i parashtrohen njeriut, etj. Sa më i zgjatur në kohë të jetë stresi, aq më i rë


*Stresi, shkaktari kryesor i çrregullimeve neurologjike* 


Shkruar nga Elberta Spaho 

Sëmundjet neurologjike shkaktohen nga çrregullime dhe shqetësime psikologjike, por në disa raste edhe nervore. Disa nga këto sëmundje neurologjike janë më të shpeshta me fillimin e stinës së nxehtë, por nuk mungojnë edhe rastet të cilat shfaqen vetëm në kohën e lagësht ose në stinën e ftohtë. Sëmundjet neurologjike janë më të shpeshta me fillimin e stinës së nxehtë dhe në varësi të kësaj edhe shqetësimet e pacientëve shtohen. Kohët e fundit është vënë re një shtim i vizitave ose urgjencave, të cilat i përkasin më tepër sëmundjeve të Epilepsisë, hemorragji cerebrale, por edhe sëmundje të tjera të cilat kanë të bëjnë me sëmundjet neurologjike kanceroze. Me fillimin e stinës së nxehtë edhe shqetësimet dhe rreziku është më i madh. Këto shqetësime këto kohët e fundit janë më të shpeshta tek moshat e reja, por nuk mund të veçojmë edhe moshat e vogla, porse kategoria më e prekur është grupmosha e parë. Një nga faktorët më të rëndësishëm që është shkaktar i kësaj sëmundjeje është edhe stresi dhe sipas specialistëve, nga studimet më të fundit ky është faktori për të cilin nuk mund të ketë një mjekim specifik, por vetëm trajtime më shumë psikologjike, teknologjia e të cilave ende nuk ka arritur në vendin tonë. 

*Disa nga faktorët që shkaktojnë çrregullime neurologjike* 

- Faktorët ushqyes si: çokollata, agrumet si portokalli, limoni, brumërat, djathërat, alkooli veçanërisht vera e kuqe, kafeina, mungesa e vitaminave, ushqime të përpunuara. 
- Faktorët hormonalë: menstruacionet, hipertensioni apo menopauza. 
- Faktorët psikologjikë: presioni i larte i gjakut, dhimbjet e dhëmbëve, dhimbjet e syve, sinozitet apo bllokimi i hundëve. 
- Streset emocionale: zemërimi apo depresioni, emocionet e forta, shokimet, çlirimi i tensioneve, çlirimi nga streset. 
- Streset fizike: mbilodhja, aktiviteti, ndryshimi i rutinës, çrregullimet e gjumit, çrregullimet seksuale. 
- Faktorët ambientalë: ndryshimi i klimës, lagështira, zhurmat, zërat e lartë, drita. 

*Migrena sëmundja më e përhapur neurologjike* 


Migrena është sëmundja më e përhapur neurologjike në vendet e zhvilluara. Ajo kap shifrën mbi 10% të popullsisë dhe çdokush mund të provojë migrenën, megjithatë trashëgimia gjenetike dhe faktorë të tjerë socialë kanë një ndikim të rëndësishëm. Kryesisht kap moshat 20 deri në 50 vjeç, veçanërisht seksin femër. Të rinjtë, vajzat dhe djemtë ndikohen nga shumë simptoma paralajmëruese deri në këtë moshë. Pas pubertetit, tek 1/3 e femrave dhe meshkujve shfaqet migrena për shkak të ndryshimeve hormonale. Femrat janë veçanërisht të prekura nga kjo sëmundje gjatë ditëve të paraardhjes së menstruacioneve si dhe gjatë tre muajve të parë të shtatzënisë apo menopauzës. Mendohet se migrena shkaktohet nga çlirimi në gjak i një substance kimike të quajtur serotoninë, e cila shkakton ndryshime në enët e gjakut në tru. 

*Shqetësimet emocionale, faktorë çrregullues* 


Shqetësimet emocionale mund të bien në sy në mungesën e vetëkontrollit ose mund të jenë të pazotë të rregullojnë sjelljen e tyre në rrethana apo situata normale. Duhen përfshirë në sjelljen e këtyre fëmijëve frika jonormale, haluçinacione dhe sjellje agresive, qoftë të dyja ndaj vetes dhe ndaj të tjerëve. Shkaku i shqetësimeve emocionale nuk njihet, por shpeshherë lidhet me faktorë familjarë, socialë ose të mjedisit. Trajtimi në shumë raste mund të jetë i suksesshëm ose tek më e pakta të zhvillojë sjelljen e fëmijës. Në trajtim përfshihet gjithë familja, pediatër të sjelljes dhe zhvillimit, psikologë, psikiatër, punonjës socialë. Shumë sjellje më të buta dhe simptoma emocionale mund të menaxhohen me efektivitet, me një kujdes primar mjekësor. 

*Fëmijët me çrregullime emocionale* 


Shqetësimet emocionale në moshë të vogël janë të vështira për t'u dalluar. Ndërsa fëmija rritet, bëhet më e lehtë për të dalluar ekstremet e sjelljes duke përfshirë tërheqje domethënëse dhe shkëputje ose agresivitet të shkalles së lartë, e quajtur ndryshe sjellje destruktive. Mund të bëhet një trajtim i madh i variacioneve në karakterin e fëmijës normal. Për të vendosur që një sjellje është jonormale, është e rëndësishme që të njohësh se sa ka zgjatur kjo sjellje, sa shumë ka ndërhyrë në aktivitetin normal të fëmijës dhe situatat përreth problemit të sjelljes. Është e rëndësishme që trajtimi dhe kurimi i këtyre simptomave dhe çrregullimeve të para te fëmijët të bëhet që në fillimet e shfaqjes së sëmundjes duke parandaluar problemet e mëvonshme. 

*Sëmundjet e shkaktuara nga faktori stres* 


Janë disa sëmundjet e shkaktuara nga veprimi i faktorëve stresues, duke filluar nga ulçerat e stomakut, sëmundjet nervore dhe deri tek kanceret. Graviteti i stresit dhe rrjedhimisht shkalla e veprimit të tij mbi organizmin varet nga rëndësia, zgjatja, shpeshtësia, shumëllojshmëria, shkalla e ndërlikimit të kërkesave që i parashtrohen njeriut, etj. Sa më i zgjatur në kohë të jetë stresi, aq më i rëndë ka të ngjarë të bëhet ndikimi i tij në shëndetin e njeriut. Veprimi i faktorëve stresues bëhet më i rëndë kur këta veprojnë në të njëjtën kohë dhe kur janë radhitur e ngjeshur njëri pas tjetrit. Situata të tilla prodhojnë ose shpërthejnë sëmundje të ndryshme, disa edhe të rënda. Jo të gjithë njerëzit reagojnë në të njëjtën masë ndaj stresit. 


_tiranaobserver.com_

----------


## J@mes

*STRESI PREK GJITHASHTU FEMIJET*

Ne vorbullen e jetes se perditshme, harrohet ndonjehere qe femijet ndjejne frikera, perjetojne deshtime dhe jane deshmitare te pafuqishem te ngjarjeve gjeneruese te stresit. Nganjehere reaksionet e tyre - apati, kriza, te qara jane keqinterpretuar, mendohej se behej fjale per nje etape te zhvillimit te tyre ose te nje tipari te karakterit dhe jo te manifestimit te stresit. Perkundrazi, nje stres i madh sic eshte nje ndarje, nje vdekje, nje operacion qe do te behet, ose nje semundje e rende eshte thjesht per ta identifikuar. Ai shfaqet me nje humbje te oreksit, dhimbje barku, ose shenja depresioni. Tek bebet nje stres shume i rendesishem mund te ngadalesoj ritmin e njohurive te reja. Duke i analizuar ngjarjet qe u kane paraprire ketyre simptomave mund te jesh ne gjendje te kuptosh arsyen e stresit.
Termi “stress” eshte futur ne literaturen mjekesore ne 1936 nga psikologu kanadez Hans Selye. Eshte nje reaksion i organizmit kur ai i nenshtrohet nje agresioni: traumatizim, goditje emocionale, operacion kirurgjikal te lehte dhe ne pergjithesi detyrimet e jetes se pergjithshme. Edhe pse nje stres i vogel mund te luaj nje rol pozitiv, sepse ai perforcon kapacitetet e pershtatjes se individit njihen tashme te keqijat, dhimbjet dhe semundjet e lidhura me nje stres te madh ose perserites. Stresi ekziston gjithashtu tek bebet dhe tek femijet e cdo moshe edhe pse shpesh eshte i nenvleftesuar ose eshte tendence per te minimizuar rendesine. Disa femije kane nje temperament qe duket i predispozuar ndaj stresit. Per me teper familja dhe konteksti social mund te jene gjeneratore te tensionit.

----------


## J@mes

*NJE MJEDIS FAMILJAR NEN TENSION*

_Kur prinderit jetojne tensione te rendesishme, te gjithe anetaret e familjes, perfshire edhe femijet pesojne kundergoditje_. “Divorci” ose cdo forme tjeter ndarje eshte nje faktor stresi madhor per femijen. Pervec ndarjes se prinderve ai peson ndryshime ne jeten e tij te perditshme, shpesh ai shikon qe shpenzimet e tij pakesohen, koha e tij e lire, argetimet, pushimet, aktivitetet jane corientuar. Plus kesaj ne te shumten e kohes divorci eshte sinonim i transferimit. Femija duhet te ndrroj shkollen, jeton nje shkeputje me miqte e shoket e tij dhe largohet nga gjysherit. Se fundi prinderit jane me pak disponibel ne planin afektiv dhe i kushtojne me pak kohe femijeve te tyre. Keto i jane dhene pas vetvetes, merren si te besueshem ose me keq akoma si deshe kurbani. Te deshperuar dhe te stresuar prinderit neglizhojne rutinen: psh: ora e fakteve ndryshon, s’ka rendesi se cfare ka apo jo ne cepin e tavolines.

*STRESI I PERFORMANCES*

Me perjashtim te tensioneve qe vijne nga abuzimi i alkoolit dhe drograve me te favorizuara ne mjedise te pafavorizuara, femijet e mjedisit social-ekonomik te pafavorizuar nuk i nenshtrohen me shume stresit se te tjeret. Perkundrazi disa femije te sferes se larte shoqerore jetojne nje stres dinak i lidhur me performancen sportive ose me suksesin shkollor me cdo kusht. Prinderit i shtyjne femijet e tyre drejt nje aktiviteti qe ata vete kane enderruar te praktikojne pa llogaritur qe te vegjelit e tyre nuk kane te njejtat shije me ta. Kjo ben qe te behen shume vizita te mjeku para se te behet lidhja midis dhimbjeve te renda te barkut tek nje femije dhe faktit qe ai nuk pranon te luaj nje loje vecse per ti bere qejfin te atit. Ndodh qe kontakti i pare me disiplinen dhe garen, kur fillon viti i ri shkollor psh, provokon nje stres te rendesishem. 
Si perfundim, eshte e rendesishme te njihni cdo ngjarje te rendesishme qe ndodh ne jeten e femijes. Te rriturit jane te rendesishem ne jeten e femijeve. Krijoni nje mjedis qe inkurajon nje stil jete relaksues. Perdorni teknika qe favorizojne qetesi dhe relaksim.

----------


## BlackEagle

Stresi, nuk njihet si sëmundje ngjitëse, por, në të vërtetë është i tillë.
Kuptohet fare thjesht se, nje familje me probleme, do të rris nje fëmij me probleme, në kuptimin e zhvillimit të tij si njeri, apo të llogjikës së tij.

Lum si ata që e pranojne jetën në familje dhe me bukë e kripë, por që stresin e mbajnë larg, dhe i jepen lumturisë me ato pak gjëra që kanë,sepse familja duhet jo për ato të mira materiale që ka, por, sepse duhet dashur, ndërtuar, dhe mjerë, shumica që e var gjithshka tek Paraja apo tek Uni, egoja vetjake.
Rëndom ndosh kështu, që të jemi të varur nga Paraja, dhe skllevër të mosnjohjes së vet-vetes.

----------


## meekra69

> *STRESI TEK FEMIJET*
> 
> Disa nga simptomat e stresit tek nje femije:
> 
> 
> *2.* trishtim, panik, inat *(jo)* i rritur.
> 
> *4.* *Veshtiresi per te fjetur ose per tu relaksuar*
> *5.* *endrra*, 
> ...




pershendetje

kam djalin 6 vjecar, dhe mua si prind me ben te merakosem nga fakti se nuk ben gjum te rehatshem naten. nuk adhuron gjumin e nates dhe rehatine e trupit por edhe ate cope gjum qe ben, e ben me frike ... 

para disa nete i doli gjumi se kishte pare nje enderr te trishtuar ku si pasoje e saj mbeti pa bere gjum ne sy deri ne mengjes. thonte qe ka pare enderr disa HIJE qe i flisnin e e ndjeknin dhe pastaj ka filluar te vrapoje mirepo kur i jane afruar i ka dalur gjumi dhe filloi ta kape paniku e i shikonte tere dhomen ne menyre te cuditshme.

simptomat e cekura me lart jane te shfaqura kohe pas kohe tek djali si paniku dhe inat jo fort te theksuar (mendimi im)

ka veshtiresi per te fjetur naten si dhe nuk e ka preferuar gjumin e pas dites pothuajse asnjehere (qe nga mosha 2-3 vjecare)

ka energji te tepert, sepse tere diten po t`a lesh ai vetem do te vrapoje dhe asnehere nuk thot qe eshte lodhur apo eshte i uritur

ka si ves kur bjen ne gjume cdo here e fut gishtin ne goje, per te cilin ves jemi munduar dhe mundohemi te ia largojme mirepo nuk eshte i suksesshem

kohe pas kohe kur e ka disponimin ne nivel te larte leshon edhe psheretima (britma) te cilat ndonjehere na bejne merak se mos eshte lenduar apo diq tjeter

e ka nje loje tjeter per dallim nga moshataret e vet djem, te cilet luajne me top apo me lojra tjera, ky zakonisht luan me lojra tjera ku si pasoje e imagjinates se bujshme perdor disa lapsa apo gjesende tjera, dhe i paramendon si objekte kinse fluturuese (jo aeroplane)...

Eshte adhurues i madh i librave per femije dhe filmave te vizatuar. kohet e fundit ia kemi redukuar shikimin e televizorit (filmat e vizatuar) pas ores 6. eshte nje vizatues i talentuar dhe vizatimet qe i ben poashtu i vizaton personazhe te ndryshme te filmave vizatimore (kryesisht personazhet qe fluturojne)


JU LUS NESE MUNDENI TE ME KESHILLONI SE CKA DUHET BERE UEN SI PRIND NE BASHKEPUNIM ME DJALIN TIM, T`I ELIMINOJME APO TE PAKTEN T`I ZBUSIM KETO PROBLEME QE NA BEJNE TE MERAKOSEMI...

----------


## MIRIAM

> pershendetje
> 
> kam djalin 6 vjecar, dhe mua si prind me ben te merakosem nga fakti se nuk ben gjum te rehatshem naten. nuk adhuron gjumin e nates dhe rehatine e trupit por edhe ate cope gjum qe ben, e ben me frike ... 
> 
> para disa nete i doli gjumi se kishte pare nje enderr te trishtuar ku si pasoje e saj mbeti pa bere gjum ne sy deri ne mengjes. thonte qe ka pare enderr disa HIJE qe i flisnin e e ndjeknin dhe pastaj ka filluar te vrapoje mirepo kur i jane afruar i ka dalur gjumi dhe filloi ta kape paniku e i shikonte tere dhomen ne menyre te cuditshme.
> 
> simptomat e cekura me lart jane te shfaqura kohe pas kohe tek djali si paniku dhe inat jo fort te theksuar (mendimi im)
> 
> ka veshtiresi per te fjetur naten si dhe nuk e ka preferuar gjumin e pas dites pothuajse asnjehere (qe nga mosha 2-3 vjecare)
> ...


Djali  yt  paska  simptomat  e njejta  me  njerin  nga  binjaket  e motres  sime i  cili  poashtu  shikon  shume tv d.m.th  filma  te  vizatuar.Edhe  motra  ime  ishte  shume  e merakosur pasi  ai  donte  ose  lojra  ne  komjuter  ose  tv  dhe  nuk  perziehej  me  moshataret  e vet,por tani  eshte  mire pasi  vazhdimisht  i  kemi  folur  se  keta jane  vetem  filma  e  skane  te  bejne  asgje  me te  verteten..Edhe  ai  ehste  6 vjeqar.Merre  me  mend kur  ka  qene  5 vjeqar  i  ka then  motres  sime ,mam une  kam lindur  po  spo  di  cte  bej  me  jeten,per  njerezimin spo  mundem  te  bej  asgje, pasi  eshte  frymezuar  nga  heronjet  e  filmave  carton.Keshtu  qe  mos  u  merakos  se  eshte  kaluese,do  ta  shohesh  edhe  vet.

----------


## meekra69

> Djali  yt  paska  simptomat  e njejta  me  njerin  nga  binjaket  e motres  sime i  cili  poashtu  shikon  shume tv d.m.th  filma  te  vizatuar.Edhe  motra  ime  ishte  shume  e merakosur pasi  ai  donte  ose  lojra  ne  komjuter  ose  tv  dhe  nuk  perziehej  me  moshataret  e vet,por tani  eshte  mire pasi  vazhdimisht  i  kemi  folur  se  keta jane  vetem  filma  e  skane  te  bejne  asgje  me te  verteten..Edhe  ai  ehste  6 vjeqar.Merre  me  mend kur  ka  qene  5 vjeqar  i  ka then  motres  sime ,mam une  kam lindur  po  spo  di  cte  bej  me  jeten,per  njerezimin spo  mundem  te  bej  asgje, pasi  eshte  frymezuar  nga  heronjet  e  filmave  carton.Keshtu  qe  mos  u  merakos  se  eshte  kaluese,do  ta  shohesh  edhe  vet.


te falemnderit per kete KURAJO qe po me jep...  
me beri te qeshem ajo pyetja e bere sepse me po te njejtat gjera ne perballemi gati cdo dite ... :buzeqeshje: 

megjithate faleminderit

 :Bravo:

----------


## milot-02

> *Stresi emocional,shkaktar i belbëzimit tek fëmijët!!!!* 
> 
> 
> Një raport i kohëve të fundit tregon se fëmijëve që e kanë më të vështirë të përballojnë stresin emocional, shpesh u mbahet goja. Ndërsa shkencëtarët thonë se 50 deri në 80 për qind të këtyre fëmijëve e kalojnë këtë fazë deri në moshën pesë vjeç, nuk ka ndonjë kurë për belbëzimin nëse vazhdon përtej kësaj moshe. 
> 
> Nuk ka shërim për mbajtjen e gojës dhe askush nuk e di nga se shkaktohet, megjithëse besohet se trashëgimia dhe tani temperamenti luajnë një rol. Fondacioni ndërkombëtar për belbëzimin vlerëson se deri në 60 milionë vetë në gjithë botën e kanë këtë problem. 
> 
> Paaftësia për të komunkuar siç duhet sjell dëshpërim dhe zemërim dhe ndonjëherë edhe tërheqje, thotë profesor Edward Conture i Universitetit Vanderbilt në Nashville të Tenesisë: Nuk mund të komunikosh kur të duash, apo atë që do të thuash dhe si të duash. Dhe gjithkush mund ta kuptojë sesa pa shpresë të bën të ndihesh një gjë e tillë. 
> 
> ...


Kam vajzen time afer 10 vjeqare dhe ka probleme me te folur.Qe nga mosha me e vogel ka pasur problem te tille dhe po me duket se gjendja e saj vetem sa po keqesohet .Deri para nje viti kam shpresuar se ajo do ta tejkaloje kete problem mirepo me kot .Jam shume i brengosur per kete ,dhe kur ta degjoje gjat te folurit ne zemer me therre.Eshte nshume intelegjente dhe nxenese me e mire ne klase .Eshte interesant se kur te reciton vjershe apo kur te lexon fare nuk verehet reciton pa asnje pengese .Por kur deshiron te tregoj dicka apo kur flete  me te ateher problemi eshte shume i theksuar.Ajo gjithashtu eshte shume e ashper (temperamante.)
Kam lexuar se femijet  e prinderve te veshtire (temperamant-nervoz) dhe grindjet e prinderve shkaktojne keto probleme te femijet,cka tek une jane prezente keto te dyja.Dhe brengosja per mua eshte edhe me e madhe per faktin sepse e konsideroj veten fajtor per kete.Edhe djali  8 vjeqar ka ngapak probleme por shume me pak te theksuara dhe muajin e fundit po me duket se gjithqka tek ai eshte normale.
I dua shume dhe me done gjithashtu  dhe gjate ter jetes jam munduar te jap maximumin per ta.

Ju lutem si te sillem me vajzen ,a ben ce kete problem shtruar ta bisedoj me te ,apo aktualizimi i ketij problemi do te ndikoj negativisht dhe ne perkecesimin e gjendjes .

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> Eshte interesant se kur te reciton vjershe apo kur te lexon fare nuk verehet reciton pa asnje pengese. *Por kur deshiron te tregoj dicka apo kur flete  me te ateher problemi eshte shume i theksuar*.Ajo gjithashtu eshte shume e ashper (temperamante.)


Përshëndetje. 

Problemi që ka vajza juaj është bëlbëzimi kur shprehet apo diçka tjeter? 

Nëse është bëlbëzim dhe ajo lexon e reciton rrjedhshëm, për mendimin tim nuk është problem fiziologjik por psikologjik. Ndoshta vajza juaj ndjehet e nënvleftësuar nga vetja ose mjedisi që e rrethon, dhe kjo sjell një ndrojtje të tejkaluar për moshën dhe zhvillimin e saj... Ose mund të jetë problematikë selektive (e përgjedhur) nga vetë fëmija për të përzgjedhur fjalët që shpreh në mënyrë që të mos i shpëtojë ndonjë e thënë  e pathënë (që sipas saj nuk duhet thënë) p.sh. dhunë në familje, konflikt shkollor, dhunë ndaj saj, frikë ose ankth i ndryshëm, ndonjë trmbje e vjetër, etj... 

Gjithsesi, ndihma që prindi mund të japë në këtë rast është e shumtë. Së pari ta vejë fëmijën në siguri afektive ( ndjeshmore) duke rralluar ose më së mirti, eleminuar konfliktet familjare në prezencën e fëmijës.  
Më pas, kur fëmija mundohet të shprehet dhe fjalët bllokohen, nuk dalin ose dalin së prapthi, të shprehet durim kohe dhe mirëkuptimi nga ana e prindit në mënyrë që fëmija të ndjehet në siguri komunikative dhe jo në inferioritet apo shqetësim. 
Gjithashtu, edhe kur fëmija thotë diçka ndoshta gabim, ose rrokje së prapthi prindi ta rrimarë fjalën apo fjalinë dhe ta shprehë saktë dhe qartë duke i dhënë të kuptojë fëmijës që ai e kuptoi ç'po shprehej... ( p.sh. mu kujtua nje rast nga puna. Fëmija shprehet: Kërpudhat janë kostike... Prindi atëherë thotë: aha, kuptova, kërpudhat janë toksike. Kaq, asnjë koment më shumë  a më pak. Vetëm për t'i dhënë për të kuptuar fëmijës direkt që e kuptoi, dhe fëmija kupton nëndirekt qe fjala toksike, thuhet toksike dhe jo kostike.) 

U nisa më tepër nga rasti bëlbëzimit sepse m'u duk se e lexova ashtu, por mund të jetë dhe dyslexie (vështirësi e identifikimit të fjalëve të shkruara apo lexuara) ... por përderisa lexonte dhe recitonte mirë, nuk duket të jetë dyslexie. 

Diku kam lexuar disa vargje kushtuar fëmijës që më kanë mbetur në mendje dhe meqë po më jepet rasti po i ndaj me lexuesit e forumit tonë. Për mua ato flasin shumë... 

*



Un Enfant

Si un enfant est critiqué, 
il apprendra à condamner.

Si un enfant est battu, 
il apprendra à se battre.

Si un enfant est ridiculisé, 
il apprendra à être timide.

Si un enfant vit dans la honte, 
il apprendra à se sentir coupable.

              Mais 

Si un enfant est encouragé, 
il apprendra à avoir confiance.

Si un enfant est stimulé, 
il apprendra à apprécier.

Si un enfant vit dans l’honnêteté, 
il apprendra la justice.

Si un enfant vit entouré de sécurité,
 il apprendra à être bon.

Si un enfant vit entouré de chaleur, 
il apprendra à trouver l’amour.






Një fëmijë

Nëse një fëmijë është i kritikuar, 
ai do mësojë të dënojë.

Nëse një fëmijë është i rrahur, 
ai do mësojë të rrahë.

Nëse një fëmijë  është i përqeshur (nënçmuar), 
ai do mësojë të jetë i ndrojtur.

Nëse një fëmijë jeton në turp, 
ai do mësojë të ndjehet fajtor.

             Por 

Nëse një fëmijë është inkurajuar, 
ai do mësojë të ketë vetbesim.

Nëse një fëmijë është stimuluar (motivuar), 
ai do mësojë të vlerësojë. 

Nëse një fëmijë jeton në ndershmëri, 
ai do mësojë drejtësinë.

Nëse një fëmijë jeton i rrethuar në siguri, 
ai do mësojë të jetë i mirë.

Nëse një fëmijë jeton i rrethuar nga ngrohtësia, 
ai do mësojë të gjejë dashurinë (të dojë). 


*


Përshëndetje gripore

Elna.



p.s... Kujdes: Rasti i përqeshjes është shumë i përhapur në kulturën tonë shqiptare dhe kjo thjesht për hobi. 

Zakonisht kur komunikojmë me fëmijët, kemi tendencë ti shprehim gjërat mbrapsht ose gabim. Sipas nesh kjo shtyn fëmijën të bëhet më inteligjent... POR, HARROJME QE FEMIJA ESHTE FEMIJE. 
Nga 0 deri 10 vjeç fëmija nuk e ka akoma të ndërtuar mirë mekanizmin që dallon realitetin dhe jo realitetin, të vertetën dhe jo të vërtetën. Kur ne i themi p.sh. që kjo nuk është e bardhë, por e kuqe, që në fakt është e bardhë, bëjmë gabim shumë të madh.  Fëmija indentifikohet dhe bazohet në njohuritë dhe të dhënat tona. Nëse ne një herë i themi e bardhë, një herë e kuqe, e pastaj prapë e bardhë,  jo po u talla, jo po ti nuk di , jo po ishte shaka që të shihja sa dije etj etj etj vetëm që e pështjellojmë më shumë intelktin e fëmijës në zhvillim e sipër, dhe mbi të gjitha sabotojmë ndërtimin e vetbesimit tek ai.

----------


## milot-02

> Përshëndetje. 
> 
> Problemi që ka vajza juaj është bëlbëzimi kur shprehet apo diçka tjeter? 
> 
> Nëse është bëlbëzim dhe ajo lexon e reciton rrjedhshëm, për mendimin tim nuk është problem fiziologjik por psikologjik. Ndoshta vajza juaj ndjehet e nënvleftësuar nga vetja ose mjedisi që e rrethon, dhe kjo sjell një ndrojtje të tejkaluar për moshën dhe zhvillimin e saj... Ose mund të jetë problematikë selektive (e përgjedhur) nga vetë fëmija për të përzgjedhur fjalët që shpreh në mënyrë që të mos i shpëtojë ndonjë e thënë e pathënë (që sipas saj nuk duhet thënë) p.sh. dhunë në familje, konflikt shkollor, dhunë ndaj saj, frikë ose ankth i ndryshëm, ndonjë trmbje e vjetër, etj... 
> 
> .


 Pershendetje gjithashtu .  Se pari ju falenderoj shume per pergjigjen.

Po eshte fjala per belbezim dhe jo per deformim fjalesh . Vajza me veshtiresi nxjewrr nga goja sidomos fjalet e para.Zakonisht fillon me ëëëë,dhe ate kohet e fundit ka filluar edhe mbylljen e syve dhe levizje te kokes.Me mund te madh nxjerr fjalen nga goja .
Nuk besoj se vajza ndjehet e nenvlereuar nga rrethi dhe shoket ,perkundrazi .Mua me duket se shoqet e vleresojne shume  ngase eshte  e pashme ,intelegjente dhe nxenese me e mire .Kete po e them sepse shoqet kalojne rruge me shume per ta ftuar ate ne shkolle.Bile para disa diteve ajo mori me shume vota nga shoket e shoqet dhe u zgjodh kryetare e klases.
Problemi i vetem me duket se ajo eshte shume tip nervoz-agresive ,per qka edhe ngutet shume gjate bisedes. E krejt kjo mendoj per shkak te raporteve te prinderve te saj qe nuk kane qene te mira,e qe u munduan te mos prishen definitivish shkaku i femijeve .Por ky eshte mentaliteti yne shqipetar.
Tani po e verej se prinderit duhet te jene te informuar mire ,per edukimin dhe sjelljen ndaj femijes,kur te  vendosin te lindin femije ,cka ne shqiptaret me se paku mendojme per kete.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> Pershendetje gjithashtu .  Se pari ju falenderoj shume per pergjigjen.
> 
> Po eshte fjala per belbezim dhe jo per deformim fjalesh . Vajza me veshtiresi nxjewrr nga goja sidomos fjalet e para.Zakonisht fillon me ëëëë,dhe ate kohet e fundit ka filluar edhe mbylljen e syve dhe levizje te kokes.Me mund te madh nxjerr fjalen nga goja .
> Nuk besoj se vajza ndjehet e nenvlereuar nga rrethi dhe shoket ,perkundrazi .Mua me duket se shoqet e vleresojne shume  ngase eshte  e pashme ,intelegjente dhe nxenese me e mire .Kete po e them sepse shoqet kalojne rruge me shume per ta ftuar ate ne shkolle.Bile para disa diteve ajo mori me shume vota nga shoket e shoqet dhe u zgjodh kryetare e klases.
> Problemi i vetem me duket se ajo eshte shume tip nervoz-agresive ,per qka edhe ngutet shume gjate bisedes. E krejt kjo mendoj per shkak te raporteve te prinderve te saj qe nuk kane qene te mira,e qe u munduan te mos prishen definitivish shkaku i femijeve .Por ky eshte mentaliteti yne shqipetar.
> Tani po e verej se prinderit duhet te jene te informuar mire ,per edukimin dhe sjelljen ndaj femijes,kur te  vendosin te lindin femije ,cka ne shqiptaret me se paku mendojme per kete.


Përshëndetje, 

Për të bërë gjërat sipas "rregullave të artit" dhe për të lënë seicilin specialist në fushën e vet, bëra kërkim në googel mbi bëlbëzimin ( bégaiement). Kishte shumëëëëëeë materiale interesante. Unë u ndala tek një që po e ndaj me ju. 




> *Bégaiement : un problème fréquent*
> 
> *Moïse, Aristote, Rousseau, Darwin, Churchill... avaient un point commun : ils étaient bègues ! Ce trouble du langage touche aujourdhui 600 000 personnes en France. Quelles sont ses causes ? Le traitement est-il le même chez ladulte et chez lenfant ? Doctissimo fait le point sur le bégaiement, qui constitue un véritable handicap social.*
> 
> Les mots se télescopent, la parole est bloquée puis "expulsée", les syllabes sont répétées en cascade Le bégaiement touche 1 % de la population.       
> 
> *Bégaiement : qui est touché?*
> 
> Aujourdhui en France, 500 à 600 000 personnes seraient concernées par le bégaiement. 
> ...






> *Bëlbëzimi. Një problem i pranishëm.*
> 
> *Moïse, Aristote, Rousseau, Darwin, Churchill... kishin një pikë të përbashkët: Ata ishin bëlbëzues! Ky turbullim i të shprehurit prek sot në Francë 600 000 persona. Cilat janë shkaqet? Trajtimi është i njëjtë  si tek i rrituri, po ashtu edhe fëmija? Doctissimi bën përmbledhjen mbi  bëlbëzimin, që përbën një handikap social të vërtetë.* 
> 
> Fjalët teleskopohen, të shprehurit bllokohet, pastaj "zbrazet", rrokjet përsëriten në rrokullisjeBëlbëzimi prek 1% të popullsisë. 
> 
> *Bëlbëzimi; Kush është prekur?* 
> 
> Sot në Francë, 500 à 600 000 persona janë të prekur nga bëbëzimi.
> ...

----------


## milot-02

Me falni se keto dite nuk isha ksajde .Elna te faleminderit shume per kete material qe ke sjellur dhe perkthyer.Iu jame shume mirenjohes.

Eshte diqka qe me se shumti me intereson te dije,se sa eshte produktive qe per kete problem mund te bisedoj me vajzen ,qe ta inkurajoj se eshte diqka qe kalon,apo eshte diqka qe nuk duhet te brengoset , sepse dikush tjeter vendos se si do te dukemi ne ?
A mund ta kete kjo bisede efektin pozitiv ,apo  te kunderten ,aktualizimi i ketij problemi mund ta shqetesoj ate me shume ,dhe me kete edhe keqesoj gjendjen e saje?

Faleminderit

----------


## J@mes

> Me falni se keto dite nuk isha ksajde .Elna te faleminderit shume per kete material qe ke sjellur dhe perkthyer.Iu jame shume mirenjohes.
> 
> Eshte diqka qe me se shumti me intereson te dije,se sa eshte produktive qe per kete problem mund te bisedoj me vajzen ,qe ta inkurajoj se eshte diqka qe kalon,apo eshte diqka qe nuk duhet te brengoset , sepse dikush tjeter vendos se si do te dukemi ne ?
> A mund ta kete kjo bisede efektin pozitiv ,apo  te kunderten ,aktualizimi i ketij problemi mund ta shqetesoj ate me shume ,dhe me kete edhe keqesoj gjendjen e saje?
> 
> Faleminderit


Pershendetje milot!

Eshte e rendesishme qe femijes tuaj t'i krijoni nje mjedis qe e inkurajon dhe zgjon deshirat e saja. Venia ne dukje e problemit ndonjehere e ngarkon femijen pa dashur me pergjegjesi, stres, ankth dhe kjo ne vend qe te sjell permiresime shkakton tension te larte e ndonjehere mund te sjell dhe pasoja destruktive.Femijes i duhet krijuar nje terren e nje stil jete relaksues. Perdorni teknika qe i terheqin dhe i realizojne me deshire. 

Disa here ne dite mesoni femijen tuaj, (mund t'a zhvilloni sebashku me te) te bej frymemarrje diafragmatike(te marr fryme me diafragem).
Mund te nxisni lojra te atilla qe zhdervjelltesojne te folurit, dialogje. Gjithashtu mund te nxisni te mesoj vjersha, kenge, etj.
Mos harroni qe kusht kryesor eshte shmangia e çdo lloj problemi, tensioni ne prani te femijes.

Gjithe te mirat

----------


## milot-02

> J@mes_Douglas;2058364]Pershendetje milot!
> 
> Eshte e rendesishme qe femijes tuaj t'i krijoni nje mjedis qe e inkurajon dhe zgjon deshirat e saja. *Venia ne dukje e problemit ndonjehere e ngarkon femijen pa dashur me pergjegjesi, stres, ankth dhe kjo ne vend qe te sjell permiresime shkakton tension te larte e ndonjehere mund te sjell dhe pasoja destruktive*.Femijes i duhet krijuar nje terren e nje stil jete relaksues. Perdorni teknika qe i terheqin dhe i realizojne me deshire.



Po pikerisht dhe une po mendoj keshtu dhe per kete arsye nuk po flas me te hapur per kete problem .






> Disa here ne dite mesoni femijen tuaj, (mund t'a zhvilloni sebashku me te) te bej frymemarrje diafragmatike(te marr fryme me diafragem).
> Mund te nxisni lojra te atilla qe zhdervjelltesojne te folurit, dialogje. Gjithashtu mund te nxisni te mesoj vjersha, kenge, etj.
> Mos harroni qe kusht kryesor eshte shmangia e çdo lloj problemi, tensioni ne prani te femijes.
> 
> Gjithe te mirat



Faleminderit 

Gjithe te mirat edhe per ju

----------

